# Web hosting service



## Julian Roberts

Can anyone pls recommend a web hosting service for use with LR as an amateur photographer?

Thanks very much

Julian


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Are you looking to build your own website Julian, or would something like a photo sharing website like SmugMug, Zenfolio or Flickr work for you?


----------



## Julian Roberts

Hi Victoria - I'd like to build something myself and try the LR web gallery output. Thanks.


----------



## nikonbiker

I use Fused Network. They actually respond when you ask them something, something my previous two isp's could not do. Check them out at www.fusednetwork.com 

I am using Lightroom and Simpleviewer Pro to produce nice galleries. I volunteer with a mountain biking advocacy group and have a web site set up to display images that we use to promote the efforts. Take a look at www.nwbikepic.com and go to the Duthie Pictures page to see examples.

The Lightroom and Simpleviewer Pro combo works well for me; after doing the first couple of galleries they are simple.

I use SmugMug for my commercial work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I was with www.newnet.co.uk for a long time before switching to US based www.westhost.com. Westhost are cheap, but they've had some problems in the last few months, so I'm not quite so quick to recommend them now.


----------



## Julian Roberts

Thanks both - that's helpful.

Julian


----------



## Gene McCullagh

Hi Julian!
I've run several sites for years on 1and1. I've found their service to be very consistent, not many problems at all. The downside is that they are not very responsive to individual help. You either find the answer in their FAQs or you struggle getting a person their to help. Otherwise they've been great.


----------



## edgley

www.eukhost.com from me.24x7 email response is priceless.
1&1 must be one of the worst companies to have to deal with when you have a problem!


----------



## hemsoe

Hi...

[quote author=Julian Roberts link=topic=9914.msg67236#msg67236 date=1275214'73]
Can anyone pls recommend a web hosting service for use with LR as an amateur photographer?
[/quote]

I use Servage.Net http://www.servage.net/?coupon=CUST49546 ref. link is giving more storage to you if sign-up from that link.

Support is on 7/24 level when writing the ticket in English.

/Dan


----------



## sizzlingbadger

I use Go Daddy for our local camera club website, never had any issues...


----------



## ukbrown

Another vote for godaddy, found them to be quite price competetive for what you get as well. If you buy a domina name from them you normally get free (advertising paid for) web hosting. If you like it get on wioth it you can upgrade to a hosting aunt which will be free of adverts.


----------



## calaf

My site is built with RVSitebuilder. Recently edits have been causing other pages to be overwritten. 
The hosting service (justhost) have tried to support. One reply was particularly dismissive, but overall they have tried to help. 
I am not sure where to go from here. I feel that if RVSitebuilder is proving difficult to use, and justhost suggested that the problem lies with "third party galleries", I am tempted to leave the site alone and start afresh. I note the previous comments about hosts and any other suggestions will be weelcomed. 
However, my inclination is also to go for site creation software that will work well with the Lightroom Galleries.
Dreamweaver certainly comes into the frame, but for my limited needs and time available is perhaps too complicated and too powerful, so as much as comments about hosts, suggestions about software would be appreciated.


----------



## highsteam

I heard good things of Host gator too. Also Bluehost is a good one. And dreamhost for easy setup.


----------



## simonb

calaf said:


> Dreamweaver certainly comes into the frame, but for my limited needs and time available is perhaps too complicated and too powerful, so as much as comments about hosts, suggestions about software would be appreciated.



I work with Dreamweaver as well. I really like it and it works great. But if you don't need something that is as time consuming and powerful, have you thought of a WordPress Blog? That is probably as simple as it gets - at least in my opinion. I would suggest that you look into it. As for web hosting companies; there are many good ones out there. But I think it depends what you need. Some hosts are better in shared some are better in VPS. As I said it depends what you need. But a good customer support is always usefull. I work with Dreamweaver as well. I really like it and it works great. But if you don't need something that is as time consuming and powerful, have you thought of a WordPress Blog? That is probably as simple as it gets - at least in my opinion. I would suggest that you look into it. As for web hosting companies; there are many good ones out there. But I think it depends what you need. Some hosts are better in shared some are better in VPS. As I said it depends what you need. But a good customer support is always useful.

_Mod note - unnecessary link removed.  This is a very old thread..._


----------



## jkeelerz

*hostgator for the FAQ and support - clear tutorials*

hostgators support and especially support are better than godaddy with comparable freatures.  bluehost has more features but their layout is counter-intuitive to me...  Id say hostgator is my pref.


----------

